# Win 10 and CCleaner



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I've been having problems running CC scan/clean on my Win 10 notebook. It seems CC is having a problem with IE History and deleting IE Temporary Files. (Notice others are having same problem with deleting IE Temp Files.)

I did go into the IE and delete history, but the IE Temp files still show in CC.

I was wondering if there is another similar 'cleaning' program that might work with Win 10 with no problems?

I was wondering if one of the (free) programs from this site might work better with my Win 10 http://alternativeto.net/software/ccleaner/

Maybe BleachBit? I'm a beginner who has been using CC for many years and if I had to change on my Win 10 notebook, I would like one that is simple to use and would work similar to CC (with no Firewall, etc.).

Thank you.


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

I've used CCleaner without a problem. You may have some "locked" files.

You can empty your Temporary Internet folders and History deleted on closing the browser. Just go to the Internet Options settings in IE. On the General tab is the history check box. The Other is on the Advanced tab near the bottom. I just do not know if it clears everything.

I also use Iobit.com's version of Advanced SystemCare. There is also an Ultimate version that includes Virus protection. Both are free. You can set them to do the amount of cleaning you want, automatically when idle, as you want, or on a schedule. I've been using it for 10 years and never had a problem.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

When I open IE in Win 10 this is what I see:










I do not see anything at the top like I did in my Win 7 computer's IE. No Tools, Help, Favorites, Bookmarks, etc. How do I get those to show at the top?


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

Try "Alt + X"


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you. But what is that supposed to do? I opened IE and then Alt X and a sidebar appeared on right side, but it didn't show me Tools, Favorites, etc. at the top.
I shouldn't waste your time any more so I will make a separate post for this question.


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

Sorry, I told you wrong. Right-click on the Title Area then select (click on) Menu Bar.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I right clicked at the top but do not see "Menu Bar." Right Click all the way at the top and I see :Restore, Minimize, Close. Right Click just below that and see Cut, Copy, Undo, Select All, And finally underneath that: Create New Folder, Show Icons Only.
What am I doing wrong.
This is the new IE I am using which I think is called Edge in Win 1o.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Alice,

Please do not cross post in different topics over two threads. This thread is for CCleaner on Windows 10. You have another thread in progress regarding the menu bar in the browsers (Edge and IE). Let's keep these issues separate and in their proper place please.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Ronc303 said:


> I've used CCleaner without a problem. You may have some "locked" files.
> 
> You can empty your Temporary Internet folders and History deleted on closing the browser. Just go to the Internet Options settings in IE. On the General tab is the history check box. The Other is on the Advanced tab near the bottom. I just do not know if it clears everything.
> 
> I also use Iobit.com's version of Advanced SystemCare. There is also an Ultimate version that includes Virus protection. Both are free. You can set them to do the amount of cleaning you want, automatically when idle, as you want, or on a schedule. I've been using it for 10 years and never had a problem.


Thanks. I notice the CCleaner 525 is now acting up on my Win 7 computer also. It just takes so long to check IE history and then it doesn't delete it. It asks if I want to close IE, when IE isn't even open. I notice many similar responses on CC board. I've been using it for years and for past month or so it has been acting poorly (with checking IE) on both my Win 10 and Win 7 and that is why I am thinking of switching to another free cleaner. But I am so 'new' with all of this I would want some program as simple to use as CC. That is why my neighbor suggested
I have CCleaner on my Win 7 and Win 10 and for past month or so it has been acting 'badly' when scanning and remove IE History files.
I'm thinking of switching to another (free) 'cleaning' program and wonder if anyone has tried BleachBit?

Or another free cleaner? Iobit sounds a bit complicated to me.


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

I haven't used anything else. Maybe someone else?


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Ronc303 said:


> I haven't used anything else. Maybe someone else?


Thank you.
I installed Advanced System Care on my old Win XP just to try it out. At the top it says "Advanced System Care 10.1 Free,"
#1- is that correct one for me?

#2- Will it work on Win 7 and Win 10?
#3- If I install Iobit.com's version of Advanced SystemCare will it delete files in Registry? I was told a while back that it was not 'wise' to delete files in Registry ESPECIALLY for *Win 7* and *Win 10*. I notice when scanning it has "612 Registry Errors." I would not want to "screw up" my Registry so my Win 7 and Win 10 would not work any longer!
#4- Is it simple enough so that even I can use it?
#5- Does it update automatically?
#6- This will do the cleaning the CCleaner did?
#7- Will it clean Temp and History files in IE and FF? Where would they show in the Summary?

Just did a scan and it shows StartUp Issues 1; Privacy Issues 144; Junk Files 12MB; Shortcut errors - check mark; *Registry Issue 612 (Wow);* Spyware threats (786 problems found!!)
I am worried about the 612 Registry Issues and deleting them if and when found in Win 7 and Win 10!!


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

1. It is the correct one, unless you also want the built-in virus scanner, that is Advanced SystemCare Ultimate at http://www.iobit.com/en/advanced-systemcare-antivirus.php
2. It works on all versions of Windows.
3. If you want to follow previous advice, just uncheck "Registry Cleaner". I only have it scan "Privacy Sweep", "Junk Files Clean", "Shortcut Fix", "Spyware Removal", and of course "Registry Clean." These are the only ones I recommend. I run it daily. If you are only worried about hackers, just run Privacy Sweep and Spyware Removal.
4. It is simple. After running a "Scan", just click "Fix." Then close the program. If it does something unexpected let me know. I see you have already found the IOBIT Forum! You are doing great, especially with smart questions.
5. The Free version does NOT automatically update. But like CCleaner, you get notified.
6. It will do everything CCleaner did.
7. Privacy Sweep will Scan. then Fix/clean temp, history, and cookies from FF, IE, Edge, and more.

Probably your:
1 Startup issue is finding a Program set to start when you turn on your pc, but isn't finding it.
144 Privacy Issues are cookies & browser temp files. 144 isn't bad. I just scanned finding over 1,000.
12MB Junk files are Windows Temp files, IE Temps, Windows logs, and other Temp caches.
612 Registry Issues are unneeded items in your registry like old ActiveX files, history lists, and other unneeded items. The first time it is run there is that many. Afterwards more like 100-200. If you are worried, run the scan with Registry Clean unchecked. It usually won't speed up your computer at all.

Good job running it on your old XP first, too!
Thanks for asking.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you so much for your kind and informative reply. Sorry for asking so many questions. I thought I would ask question on the IOBIT forum just in case I didn't hear from you (or anyone else on this forum). Sorry, but I didn't mean to double-check what you were saying. l am always relying on you as my first means of advice and information.

#1- Do you use the Registry Cleaner Scan when you use the Advanced System Care in your Win 7 or Win 10 computer? And if so, I guess you've had no problems or you wouldn't be using the Registry cleaning.

My neighbor mentioned the following free cleaners and from what you have mentioned, I don't believe you know anything about them. I guess no one else uses them or else have not seen this post (I still think I will go with Advanced System Care as those two others seem more complicated, at least to me from a first look):

Glary Utilities http://www.glarysoft.com/glary-utilities/

and BleachBit https://www.bleachbit.org/features

I just need one that is as easy for me to use as is CCleaner.
With the new cleaners All the boxes to check or uncheck have me really confused because I don't want to do something (check or uncheck) that will cause some important files (such as in registry) to be deleted and then cause Win 7 or Win 10 to screw up.

#2- BTW: Does Advanced System Care have an area where you can see results and dates of previous scans?
~~~~~~~~~
An answer I received from CC Forum which confirms problems with CC and IE:
" but to boil it down, Microsoft has changed how it stores its temporary internet files, and so Piriform has had to change how it clean said files. now users are reporting either slow IE cleaning, lack of IE cleaning or IE skipped cleaning. if yours is the slow issue, sadly it may be a case of it is what it is, until Microsoft or Piriform changes things."


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

It's always good to double check...
Yes, I use registry cleaning. I've used CC's in the past & ASC's now.

I downloaded Glarysoft's. It does everything ASC does, and more. I would have to test it thoroughly to say it's better. I didn't let it delete anything because I didn't trust it yet. It looks more confusing than ASC at first look.

I downloaded Bleachbit. It is a minimal cleaner and very simple to use--yes, REALLY simple. It has check boxes along one side you tick if you want something cleaned. At the top is two buttons: PREVIEW what it will clean, and CLEAN. 

It does NOT clean the Registry, or fix anything else. It just cleans much like CCleaner, but in a simpler, less thorough, way. It does not search for Malware or anything a Virus scanner would correct.

If you only want to clean your browsing history and clean up Bleachbit is for you, it seems.

#2. You can turn on logging for everything ASC does. By default it remembers the last 5 scans. But the only thing that is backed up is changes to the registry.

I can help with setting either up.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Probably a little late to add support to this thread, but, alicez, are you keeping Ccleaner up to date.?
They are constantly trying to keep up with the ongoing amendments to Windows 10, and, so far, doing a great job.
You should be using ver5.26 .5937, which, for me, does clean out IE cookies and history. It also deals, more effectively, with Edge.
Quote*:This is the new IE I am using which I think is called Edge*
It is not, for what it's worth, the new IE, but an entirely new, low profile/resource, browser.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I never use edge or IE however I just did a test using edge. Ccleaner cleaned the temp files with no problem at all. There were approx 100meg of temp files when analyzed and it removed them all. Be sure you have the latest ver of ccleaner and your account has admin privileges


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

alicez said:


> An answer I received from CC Forum which confirms problems with CC and IE:
> " but to boil it down, Microsoft has changed how it stores its temporary internet files, and so Piriform has had to change how it clean said files. now users are reporting either slow IE cleaning, lack of IE cleaning or IE skipped cleaning. if yours is the slow issue, sadly it may be a case of it is what it is, until Microsoft or Piriform changes things."


I do not have any problems running CCleaner or IE. But I mainly use Google Chrome as a browser.

I'm just wondering about a few things:
1. What kind of computer do you have, Dell, HP, what brand?
2. Do you have an Anti-Virus and Malware scanner on your PC? You should, if not.
3. Do you have hard passwords or use a password generator?
4. What is your motivation to clean your browser? Is it just to clear your internet activity?

Have a great day!


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I have installed the CC 5.26 on Win7 and Win 10 and still very slow with IE history checking and cleaning.
Ronc303 do any of the new ones show you the dates of previous scans/results? A log of some sort of past scans?

It's going to take me a while to absorb all of this as I have been using CC for so long. It doesn't seem that the other cleaners are having problems with IE. I just want something to use that is very similar to CC (since I am so used to it) in case I have to delete CC from both PCs.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

My Win 10 is Lenovo and my Win7 is Gateway.
I have MSE on both and MB.
I just want to get all the "junk" off of both machines that would just be using up memory, etc. I was always advised to use CC.


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

No, the new ones do not have log files.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

alicez said:


> I have installed the CC 5.26 on Win7 and Win 10 and still very slow with IE history checking and cleaning.
> 
> It's going to take me a while to absorb all of this as I have been using CC for so long. It doesn't seem that the other cleaners are having problems with IE. I just want something to use that is very similar to CC (since I am so used to it) in case I have to delete CC from both PCs.


For the purposes of this thread, I have just completed a scan , after three days of use of the computer. It took 12 seconds and cleared out all the temp and history files in IE and Edge
Presumably, you have worked through the options and selected your own choices of what you need to remove?=
For example, a small portion clip of some options:


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

davehc said:


> For the purposes of this thread, I have just completed a scan , after three days of use of the computer. It took 12 seconds and cleared out all the temp and history files in IE and Edge
> Presumably, you have worked through the options and selected your own choices of what you need to remove?=


Different Options, computer and hard drive speed would affect the run time. Mine runs in less than a second with my Solid State Hard drive. .


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Ah.I am heavily budgeted - only HD


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Ronc303 said:


> Different Options, computer and hard drive speed would affect the run time. Mine runs in less than a second with my Solid State Hard drive. .


Can I install ASC 10 to my Vista while CC is also installed to see how they both work together and to get a better idea of how ASC works?
Can ASC and CC be installed on the same PC without causing problems (cross program problems, etc.)?

P.S. There was a notice on the ASC download page saying "How to install your download," but there was nothing appearing there. Is there a special way to install ASC?


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

Yes, can can have both on your PC on any Windows versions. Compare them both. I've had both for years.

There is no special way to install ASC. Just download the program and run the file. It's the setup program. Just use the default options for installation.

The first time you run ASC pick what sections you want to scan. Once you Scan, you can see what it is going to be done before you actually FIX anything. 

If you are unsure just hit me back with any questions.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Ronc303 said:


> Yes, can can have both on your PC on any Windows versions. Compare them both. I've had both for years.
> 
> There is no special way to install ASC. Just download the program and run the file. It's the setup program. Just use the default options for installation.
> 
> ...


Thank you.
I did install the ASC on the Vista and this is what I got:




























I then did a CC scan and this is what I got. Shouldn't that all have been zero since ASC cleaned "everything?" Don't know what the "Windows Explorer (2053KB)" is???


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

Ideally, yes, it should have been zero's. Tomorrow use the PC for a bit, then run CC then ASC and show me those screens.

In ASC;
Start Up Items - These are programs set to start when you turn on the computer. No need to run it regularly.
Short Cut Errors - This doesn't need to be run daily. It's rare to get this error unless you delete some personal files.
Spyware Threats - Since you have MSE/MB no need to run this again.

In CC:
Windows Explorer - Thumbnail cache is the picture of each of the file Icons Windows Explorer takes of every page. It helps windows Explorer run faster. There is no need to delete those.

Is everything still working OK otherwise?


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Ronc303 said:


> Ideally, yes, it should have been zero's. Tomorrow use the PC for a bit, then run CC then ASC and show me those screens.


What screens? After the scans for CC and ASC, or after the Fixes (cleanings) for CC and ASC?

I thought the two might not have agreed because each cleaner searches for 'different things' according to how they are set up and deletes 'different things.'

Boy, this is getting a bit complicated.

(I don't use this Vista all that much. I usually use the Win 7 every day and just learning to use the Win 10 notebook.)


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

The same screens you showed me from yesterday, thanks.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

After Fix:










CC scan After ACS Scan/Fix and Before CC Fix:










This is how it is set-up now. Are they correct, or should some be unchecked or checked? Or should some other places be checked?



















All of the above is from my Vista which I hardly use. Just testing ACS on it. I am mainily interested in my Win 7 and Win 10 (as mentioned somewhere above). Maybe ACS is too difficult for me?


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

Alice, your settings are good in the ASC screens I see. Now you just have to click scan & fix in the future. It's that simple.
Are you comfortable with what ASC does?


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you Ron. It is just a bit frightening using ASC after such a long time using CC. I know you said ASC and CC can be installed together on the same computer,
#1- but can they both be used (scan/fix/clean) on the same computer at the same time? Or would one conflict with the other?
(Do you have both on your computer?)
#2- How would ASC be updated? Can I update manually as I did with CC?
#3- Where would I see the previous Scan log(s)?
#4- Can the ASC be installed on both my Win 7 and Win 10 (both 64 bit)?
#5- Is there a special version ASC for 64 bit computers?
$6- I am not near my computer at the moment but I believe there was a ACS icon at lower right of screen (think it is called Taskbar). Does that mean ACS is loading whenever I start my computer? If so, CC didn't do this. Can I disable that so it doesn't start when my computer starts? Or is it very important that ACS does start when my computer starts? I'd rather not have ACS 'notices' popping up every so often (and possibly confusing more than I am already).

Hope you don't mind me asking all these questions? If I have a question in the future, I hope you will see it.


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

1. Yes, you can run one, then run the other as soon as the first is finished.
2. ASC is updated manually, but check these settings on how it is done: CLICK THE 3 BARS 








CLICK SETTINGS-









CLICK THE AUTOUPDATE on the left side, then pick the best available options.
-- UPDATE AUTOMATICALLY, or Remind Me Later...
-- Download updates automatically, or NOTIFY ME TO...
-- AUTOMATICALLY DETECT PROXY








3. In the above SETTING screen see LOGS AND APPS second or third line from the bottom? That's where to go to check the log files.

4. They all can be installed on any Windows PC,
5. There is no special version for 64 bit.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, as a friendly advice forum it is probably most important to champion the "do no harm"ethos.

Some time ago a famous racing driver employed by a performance car manufacturer was guest speaker at a marketing seminar. He explained that the company he worked for had billions of dollars and spent a great deal on ensuring their cars were fitted for optimal performance. He wondered then why some owners took their cars to aftermarket workshops where someone with a budget of a handful of dollars would know more then all the factory engineers and experts like himself.

Ms already supply you with what you need for your computer to work at it's optimal level, all the features of ASC are available in windows with some notable exceptions. MS do not have a registry cleaner, strange you might say why then have these cleaver people from Romania developed one that makes my machine perform so much better, and it must work because other people have it and say it does.

Even on this forum right now in networking a poster laments "ran ASC now my network is hosed..." along with my system doesn't download updates or it is very slow... usually these comments are preceded by "ran a registry cleaner and... I hope you get the picture, they are not needed, they can and do cause problems and are not recommended. You should use the clean function of ccleaner, nothing else, have an AV and run a good malware detect and remove util (malwarebytes or superantispyware are good )

For any problems please post here for sound safe advice.

MS take on registry cleaners:-

Microsoft does not support the use of registry cleaners
Microsoft is not responsible for issues caused by using a registry cleaning utility.
Microsoft cannot guarantee that problems resulting from the use of a registry cleaning utility can be solved


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

That's very true. It's why we haven't set up for Registry Clean and Internet Optimization. 
We are only cleaning Junk files, Privacy issues, and Shortcut fixes.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Registry cleaners are, whilst well meant, are, in a manner of speaking, fraudulent.
After a fresh install, the only third party items added to the registry are pointers to your own installed programs. If you subsequently uninstall some of those programs, most leave "bits" in the registry. The only knowledge, your computer, had of those bits, was through the uninstalled program itself. With that particular program gone, the registry entry is ignored.
The main function of reg cleaners is to hunt for and remove those surplus entries.
The whole registry takes an extremely short time to be read and acted upon. This only occurs during boot up. From that point, the reg is constantly being used every time you use a computer function or program. The time taken to do this, is possibly, not visually discernible.
In days long ago, with small HDs and resources, it would, perhaps, have made sense to reduce the size of the registry. That thought, with the size of modern HDs, is obsolete.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks Ron. Did you see my question #6 regarding the ACS icon in lower right of screen? Why is it there? Does it show for you also. Does that have to remain? Can it be removed. I think that is 'start up' programs, correct? If so, why is it in 'start up?'

Also, I don't understand the two posts that followed your response #215 and #216. A bit "over my head." Are those two posts referring to NOT cleaning the Registry? I'm lost.


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

6. The icon on the lower left means the program is running. It shows on my PC too. If you don't want it running all the time we can remove that setting. But it's better to leave it on.

Ignore the other posts. We are not cleaning the registry.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you. 
You said "The icon on the lower left." There is also a ASC icon on lower right in Taskbar. Should that one be there? And is it needed? I think programs there are programs that 'load' at startup. I don't know why I would need that??


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

I did mean lower-right, not left.
Yes, the right side is running programs. In Windows 10, they have or may not have loaded at startup.
Having ASC run at startup has the advantage of installing updates in the background, cleaning cookies when your browser is closed, and anything else in an 'auto-' setting.

If you don't want it to run at startup, I'll make a quick tutorial on stopping it.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you. 
In CC I always checked manually for program/def updates. I think I would rather have ASC do the same and not update in the background.
I'm not too sure what is checked in "auto" setting (or where they are located, etc.).


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Ron, did you get a chance to read my previous message? Is there a way to stop ASC from automatically updating so that I could update manually?
I'm not too sure what is checked in "auto" setting (or where they are located, etc.).
Thanks


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

Yes, first let's shut off auto-updating:

1. Open the menu bar-









2. Then open settings-









3. Then open AutoUpdate, click the items from 1 to 4-









4. Then open AutoClean, again checking the items from 1 to 3-









5. Then open AutoCare, click the items from 1 to 3-









6. Now, to prevent ASC from starting when you turn on your computer, open CC clink the items from 1 to 5-








You are done!


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you so much. Sorry to cause you so much extra work and trouble. 
Now when the above is followed, ASC will not automatically start when PC turned on; will not update automatically; will not auto-clean when I turn on computer; and will not auto-care for PC.

#1- And I will be able to update whenever I wish; and I can scan and clean when I want?
#2- Did I ask you in the past (I have so many notes) where I can click to check for updates, etc.? And where is log of last scan(s)?
#3- Does ASC show FF, IE, items individually when cleaned?
#4- Will the ASC icons still appear in lower left of screen and lower right of screen?

Boy, a lot to learn for ASC compared to (simple) CC.


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

alicez said:


> Now when the above is followed, ASC will not automatically start when PC turned on; will not update automatically; will not auto-clean when I turn on computer; and will not auto-care for PC


Yes, that is correct.

1. yes
2. When you run ASC it checks and notifies you. It's not often.
3. Yes, right after you Scan. Chick on these (your's will be different because I have PRO version):









4. Those icons should only appear when, and after, running ASC, until shutdown or reboot.

It's a lot only because there are many options.


----------

